# Edisto Beach Feb 2013



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

Fished the surf and nothing but sharks. Beach is covered with shells. Will try again in a week or two. Nice drive from Myrtle Beach and I don't mind it specially I had fun camping at the state park.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

At least you had a chance to get out and enjoy the surf. I would trade with you in a heart beat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

you are welcome... If I am not working then I go for a drive to different places to check in case if I decided to make a day trip to fish in the future. I stayed at the state campground there which is by the water and is really nice campground. Tomorrow might drive from Myrtle to south of Edisto and maybe GA beach. You realize I go south and not north lol. I hate cold.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics thanks for posting. Never seen a beach with that many shells on it.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

you welcome... Edisto is different beach and fishing. I might drive 100 miles tomorrow and camp there and see if anything changed since my last visit.


----------



## mikeyloo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nothing but sharks ? I would be happy to catch something this time of year. Edisto here we come..............


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

I drove to Folly Beach on Friday (100 Miles ) and a guy on the pier was catching sharks too. Had lunch there and back to Myrtle.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

:fishing:


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Used to deliver hay down that way, a town called Ravenel, the guy that bought my hay drove me out to see Edisto beach, always wondered how the surf fishing would be there, seems like a quiet beach, my wife would love to see all those starfish, never saw that many together in one spot, thanks for the report.


----------



## GameRunner (Feb 2, 2013)

My boys and I have caught several keeper and bigger size black drum down around the rocks on the beach down there. If memory serves, it was around the end of May first of June, an outgoing tide and we were using sand fleas/mole crabs that I dug there on the beach. The drum were in close didn't even need real surf gear. I have also seen a school of fish busting bait just off the rocks that were just out of range.


----------



## zooqi (Apr 4, 2009)

I got lots of shells from there to make wreath in my free rainy days. I am sure I be back that way in a few weeks to fish. Water is deep by the state park and that's why you don't have to cast far and on top of that the inlet is right there north of the park. For those who want to camp remember that State park has two different sections.. One section is not by the water and far. If you make reservation then make sure you ask for the water front section.


----------

